# What's the Weight of Your Cane?



## AlbertJohnson (Nov 3, 2017)

Got my first one, and the whole thing weighs 21 oz.

How many oz is everyone elses?


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I just went and checked a couple of mine. My canes are about 37 to 38" tall. The first one is a Cardigan handled cane with a maple handle and alder shank. It comes in at around 12 1/2 oz and is light in the hand. The second cane is a fritz handled ash cane with steel rod in the joints and weighs about 22 oz. The ash one is a little on the heavy side but I like the heft of it.

The materials used makes a huge difference in the weight of a cane. Hickory is nice stuff, I've made one cane from it, but it's heavy.

Rodney


----------



## AlbertJohnson (Nov 3, 2017)

Maybe mine's just a bit heavy then @Rodney. But I like the heft/beef of it too.

My wife and I were sort of in your neighborhood, in Seattle, not long ago, on the

way to Alaska. We had to do a lot of walking. That's what got me thinking about

a cane. Maybe I should look at ash and smaller diameter. Yours in avatar looks

ash? Nice defensive looking tip.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Actually that one is poplar or cottonwood. My one attempt at carving. I don't take it out much. I'm too self conscious. Not really intended as a weapon. I don't think it would hold up to any serious abuse. It was just fun to make.

Rodney


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Never weighed any of mine. Can't help U out here.


----------



## Jeran (Nov 6, 2017)

Weighed mine today, it's 33 1/2" tall and 29 oz. It feels right to me, I like the heft of it.


----------



## woodsman (Oct 24, 2017)

Hi Albert I never weigh my sticks if it feels right in my hand then that's good enough for me.


----------



## ianpick (Nov 27, 2017)

I've just finished a stick with a cherry shaft and cocobolo rosewood handle and it weighs 430 grams or just over 15 ozs, whereas the slightly shorter one, cherry and anjan weighs in at 510 grams or 18 ozs.

That's because anjan is really hard and very heavy, materials used will always play a big part.


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

I have a 36" stick that is octogon in cross section, made of ash and has a long curved brass Hames knob for a handle. It weighs 26 1/2 ozs.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

The weights will vary with the density, diameter and length of the wood used for the shank. Whether you are using threaded rod or wood to connect a topper or handle to a cane. An average for my canes is about 24oz. up to 38oz. for canes 33 to 38 inches.


----------



## PeteCress (Oct 1, 2016)

Just weighed two of my canes - both 40" long.

The First One:


Weighs in at 20.3 oz
.
Is a "Wooden Sheep Hook" from Tractor Supply - cut down to 40": https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/us-whip-wooden-sheep-hook-60-in?cm_vc=-10005. Twenty bucks. And if 36" is long enough for you, the same thing can be had as a "Cane" for $16.
.
Is solid hickory about 1 1/16" dia.
.
Looks reasonably decent.

The Second One:


Weighs in at 15.9 oz - call it 16.
.
Is the tip section of a broken carbon fiber windsurfer mast
.
Uses the crook from a secondTractor Supply Sheep Hook (as above, which was an almost-perfect fit). ... Paid the extra five bucks because the diameters were slightly variable on the canes and the sheep hook was the best fit for the windsurfer mast section's ID. Also, if you are thinking about buying something like this, I would advise going to a store because it seemed to me like some of the canes were hickory, but others were some lighter wood.
.
Is kind of ugly/aggressive-looking, but I am thinking that the significantly-diminished swing weight is going to make up for the fuglyness (I just made it today and time will tell...)









Tennis racquet grip on the sheep hook, bicycle handlebar tape on the windsurfer mast.


----------

